# x2 mini mill help!!



## gwapoboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey everybody, well yesterday i was using my x2 mini mill from busybee tools and the y axis completely siezed up. I mean completely stuck cant move it in any direction no matter how much force you put on it, I checked the gibs they were not to tight, i checked the table locks they were not engaged. Im thinking its the feed screw and the nut(going to start taking it apart in the next few hours) any ideas / suggestions would be greatly appreatiated.


----------



## Justmental (Jan 11, 2015)

gwapoboy said:


> Hey everybody, well yesterday i was using my x2 mini mill from busybee tools and the y axis completely siezed up. I mean completely stuck cant move it in any direction no matter how much force you put on it, I checked the gibs they were not to tight, i checked the table locks they were not engaged. Im thinking its the feed screw and the nut(going to start taking it apart in the next few hours) any ideas / suggestions would be greatly appreatiated.




mine started to do the same there is no bearings on the shaft i am going to remove mine and remake the mount with bearings. doing the X axis at the moment fitted longer shaft so supported both ends and will be fitting a power feed.


----------



## velocette (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi
Remove the handle on the end of the lead screw and remove the key from the shaft. 
Remove the two screws holding the backplate and slide it off the shaft. May require a "Gentle tap" as it is located by two small dowels.
Slide the table off the end and this will give access to the lead screw and nut.
The nut is secured in the casting with a grub screw, loosen it and remove the lead screw.

Eric


----------



## gwapoboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you, Yep the feed screw and nut are done, One thing I am wondering is should the Nut be made out of brass? mine wasnt  I went into busy bee today and they are ordering a new feed screw and nut in from there warehouse for me so should hopefully be in next week still sucks my mill will be done for a week


----------



## gwapoboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Does anybody know if the Nut for the feed screw is suppost to be made out of brass?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 12, 2015)

gwapoboy said:


> Does anybody know if the Nut for the feed screw is suppost to be made out of brass?


 
I can't answer that but I would make one or two this would be your
weekess link .Instead of runing everything only the nut would go
.
cheers


----------



## velocette (Jan 12, 2015)

gwapoboy said:


> Does anybody know if the Nut for the feed screw is suppost to be made out of brass?


Hi
Bronze or cast iron is the norm for the nuts as I have one of each metal supplied as spare parts from LMS.
Be careful when fitting new nuts to get them properly lined up as the pocket that the nut is clamped in has a very generous clearance.
A very useful mod is to fabricate a new bracket with a ball bearing instead of the plain bush that comes as original.
From memory a 6000 2rs will fit.
Any detail on the condition of the offending lead screw and nut may help other with similar problems.

Eric


----------

